# Garantie Flash Voyager Mini



## Lindt (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen was die Garantie zum Flash Voyager Mini alles enthält. Er wird ja als Stoß und Wasser resistent beworben, krieg ich also auch Garantie wenn er z.B. mal in der Waschmaschine landet und kaputt geht?


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2010)

Er wird nicht wie der Survivor als Wasserdicht beworben - ich bin mir jedoch recht sicher, dass wir im Fall der Fälle auch hier kulanterweise eine RMA nicht ablehnen werden


----------



## Lindt (9. Februar 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speichersticks - USB-Sticks - Corsair Flash Voyager Mini 4 GB
Hier wird er das.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Februar 2010)

Dann haftet aber der Händler.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2010)

Da steht wasserfest und nicht wasserdicht - aber wir wollen hier ja nicht über die verschiedenen Definitionen streiten. Auch ich müsste da erst mal in den tiefen des WWW recherchieren...

Im Falle eines Falles werden wir den Stick tauschen


----------



## Lindt (10. Februar 2010)

Ok, danke.
Klasse Support, wie immer!!


----------

